# can not trim error



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello all,

I have not used my machine in about 3 months. It is a Generations 1201c. Yesterday when I loaded the design and went to select my needle, all I can get is Error: can not trim. I called tech support and the person that answered wasn't a tech but thought it had to do with manually moving the head to the right needle. I tried that and didn't have any luck. Any other ideas out there? Thanks in advance


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

I do not know this machine at all. Never heard of it. However, see if you can just move the head manually either way, left of right. There should be a knob on the side of the head where you can do this. It may feel like it is jammed, but try both ways. Machine may beep when it gets to where it needs to go. Sounds like the head is between 2 needles.


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Normally when the head is out of line most machines give a needle case error. That said, yes, turn the plastic knob next to the needle change motor if you have one, and watch the screen. You may see needle is 0, and if you turn the knob very slowly you will see it hopefully come up with a needle number. Don't know this machine but it sounds like a Ricoma derivative of some sort so this info should be applicable. good luck.


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you for your responses. I can manually move the needles from 1 to 12 with no problem, but still get the error can not trim message. 
The machine worked fine when I last used it, I did not hit a hoop or anything like that. All the other buttons on the control panel seem to work. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Isabelle said:


> Thank you for your responses. I can manually move the needles from 1 to 12 with no problem, but still get the error can not trim message.
> The machine worked fine when I last used it, I did not hit a hoop or anything like that. All the other buttons on the control panel seem to work. Any other ideas out there?


The machine can not trim because the movable knife is not in the fixed position. Follow the knife arm to the back of the machine and remove the cover on the left side if you are facing front. There is a pivot that the knife moves on and a sensor that lights up when it is in home poistion. If the light is not on the knife can't move.


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks I will try that next.


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

Well I did not have any luck with checking the knives. My model doesn't seem to have any lights at the end of the long arm. I moved the knives back and forth and I still get the error. Could it be a sensor or something has gone bad on the machine?


----------



## gonavywek (Mar 12, 2017)

Sensor error is possible, but probably mechanical.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Isabelle said:


> Well I did not have any luck with checking the knives. My model doesn't seem to have any lights at the end of the long arm. I moved the knives back and forth and I still get the error. Could it be a sensor or something has gone bad on the machine?


Did you remove the cover on the back or the metal plate?


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

First I removed the needle plate, then the long plate over the arm, then a rectangle plate behind that. The long arm to the blades sits on a little knob with a gear. I believe the machine was made in 2004.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

The sensor is not in that area. Can you show me a pic of the machine?


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for looking into this, I really appreciate this.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Isabelle said:


> Thanks for looking into this, I really appreciate this.


Okay so you have a bridge type. At the end of the arm under the plate is there a cam/gear. If there is there should be a plunger that fires into that gear. I'm curious if the solenoid is bad or if there is too much grease in the gear the plunger won't fire.


----------



## roanna (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Isabelle, was wondering if you ever had resolved this problem?


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

There was a sensor that went bad and needed replaced. Im sorrry I cant remember the name of it as I traded off the machine for a different one. Sorry I cant be more help to you.


----------



## roanna (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh really that's ok thanks for your help anyway mine went off yesterday afternoon...I hope you don't mind my asking but why did you trade that machine off?


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 10, 2017)

I figured if things were going to start going out on the machine and a company wanted my 400 pound monster, it was time to get rid of it.


----------



## LUIS M (Sep 28, 2021)

Isabelle said:


> Thanks for looking into this, I really appreciate this.


HI ISABELLE, I HAVE PROBLEM, CAN NOT TRIM, 
I had the problem, can not trim, can you tell me how you solved it?


----------



## gbengabmakinde (Nov 26, 2021)

My hefeng 6 head 9 needles machine has this displayed on the scree


----------

